# Detail in LR5



## yorkiemom (Aug 13, 2013)

Does anyone use the sharpening and noise reduction "luminance"? And if so, what is a good number to use? I guess it's a matter of preference depending on the photo. But I'm wondering should we always use a bit?


----------



## Mark Sirota (Aug 13, 2013)

That's the slider for luminance noise reduction. As it causes some softness, I almost never use it on my subject, but I will use it locally away from the main subject (it's the "noise" slider in local adjustments), frequently coupled with -50 local sharpening.  If it is truly needed on the subject it will generally be in concert with some heavy sharpening, probably with heavy masking as well, but that only works well for certain subjects.


----------



## yorkiemom (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Mark! I was wondering if using the luminance was a waste or not. I will check out the "noise" slider which I haven't used.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Aug 13, 2013)

If you shoot at higher ISO settings you will use it to remove noise. I use it quite a lot and its very good.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 14, 2013)

I often use it around the 15-20 range, with a little extra sharpening to compensate.


----------



## gregDT (Aug 14, 2013)

Likewise for noise reduction, I do find it's fairly gentle on the structure of an image if used carefully.


----------



## yorkiemom (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks for the information! Wasn't sure if I was using too much or too little but I've been experimenting and got it to what I need.


----------

